# Castelli Free Aero 5.1 Jersey



## bratz (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi

Anyone with this jersey could help me with the armpit to armpit measurements possibly for the M or L size. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

